# How to repair corrupted sd card?



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## AthenaLod (Feb 11, 2008)

*undelete-plus*

Try this
http://undelete-plus.com/


----------



## Rudegar (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah when connected to a sdcard reader any pc undelete software will work on it
like the link AthenaLod gave


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

Rudegar said:


> yeah when connected to a sdcard reader any pc undelete software will work on it
> like the link AthenaLod gave

Click to collapse




thanks I will give it a go....  

Chris


----------



## armadillo3 (Jul 8, 2009)

If you have problems with your memory card in 80% of all cases the controller of your card is damaged and no software or card reader can help. You must separate the memory chip and dump the raw data to recover your data, look here: CF xD SD memory card/stick photo recovery


----------



## Brian 500 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Repairing a corrupted SD card.*

If the SD card is corrupted then it will be because it has boot sector errors. Download DriveRestore Professional and you can scan your corrupted card for errors... you can then repair the card's errors when the product is activated. You can download a free trial at: www.pcrecovery.com/driverestore


----------



## heliosismagic (Jul 9, 2009)

*don t format in the name of GOD!!!*

Please all keep in mind>>>> drive recovery pro is a nice solution,but formatting a hard drive is ok,and important.NOT A SD CARD!!!The continous files are different from the usual hard drive files!!
NO NEED FORMATTING!!!
In fact>>formatting an SD card lower the life time of the card with a good year or more!!Anyhow they made to survive only around two years!!!
The continous upload and erase sssions are killing the SD card.BUT FORMATTING IS TH BIGGEST KILLER.Check the experts,what they say???

Corrupted cards can be deffected from factory as wel,but drive check and restore is the best.The sectors are damaged,and not the fragmantation....

helios


----------



## Brian 500 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Repairing a corrupted SD card.*

DriveRestore Professional will not re-format a corrupted SD card. Formatting is NOT recommended as formatting will erase all the data on the SD card. DriveRestore Professional will analyse the boot sector (that ALL drives have e.g. FAT16 and FAT32 file systems on an SD card), it will detect errors in the boot sector and then repair the errors. When the card is repaired, ALL the files will be accessible and the card is fully repaired.


----------



## mr_deimos (Jul 11, 2009)

Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
My SD card reader is X:\ drive, so i wold use the following command:
chkdsk /X /F X:
SD card reader is recommended, but probably not necessary because it should also work with WinMo's built-in USB mass storage function or wm5torage.

Under linux you can check/fix the card's filesysterm and in some cases undelete a file using fsck.vfat or dosfsck (single tool, two possible names). Refer to its help for more details.


----------



## oluwaponmile (Feb 15, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you man, you are a life saver.....


----------



## namila007 (Feb 15, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



wow..thankz


----------



## nofes (Feb 15, 2011)

AthenaLod said:


> Try this
> http://undelete-plus.com/

Click to collapse




Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## mthe0ry (Feb 15, 2011)

I only recently became a (sort of) expert on this as I had a corrupted NTFS bootable partition on my macbook pro with a messed up Master File Table. Man, that was a nightmare.

Anyway, the answer to this question varies greatly depending on the filesystem and the type of corruption you have. Standard Chkdsk might work (the windows utility) although I admit I have no idea how well that works on flash removable media.

Other good options are TestDisk, and there are some other free options out there.

Depending on how important your data is to you and how severe the corruption is you may need to go with a paid application. This is what I had to do because Master File Table corruptions in NTFS are particularly nasty (although some versions of them can be corrected by TestDisk). I recommend GetDataBack which worked great for me.

In any case, try TestDisk out because its a very powerful tool and it is totally free. Read up on the documentation before playing around with it though, because you can cause irreparable damage to any one of your disks if you don't know what you are doing. Ideally make an image of your card using dd (built in linux utility, just type 'man dd' at the cmd line) before attempting to fix it so you can't do anything you can't undo.


----------



## MIR MOHIB (Mar 24, 2011)

hey i formatted my card using card studio in qtek 9100 it formatted 100 % but when i attached it on the card reader then to PC! PC doesn't show this cardddddd help meeee


----------



## Omnichron (Mar 25, 2011)

Instructions
things you'll need:

* SD Card
* Computer
* Internet Connection


 *1
   If your aim is to repair a corrupted SD card so that you can use it to store files then proceed to step #2.
   If your aim is to recover the files on the SD card without erasing them, proceed to step #5.



*2
  Insert the SD card into a digital camera card slot and choose to format your card. If this doesn't work then move on to the next step...



*3
   Place the SD card into your computers SD card slot.
   Right click on the SD card drive letter IF it appears and choose to "format."
   If this doesn't work, proceed to the next step...


*4
www.sdcard.org
     You will need to go to the website
http://www.sdcard.org/consumers/formatter/eula/
     Here you will download, install, and run the program to format your SD card. This is the most advanced step of the three, but most likely to work 99% of the time.


*5
www.cgsecurity.org

   If you want to recover files ON your SD without erasing them, then you need to download and run the software on this site.
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
   This is the best free software available for this type of problem.


----------



## shadowkahn (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks mr deimos for the chkdsk tip.this tip is way quicker fix than the programs mentioned in other posts in this thread


----------



## wujiku (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah, thanks guys for all your advice and help


----------



## winsettr (Apr 25, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for this, saved my uSD card after flashing a kernel messed it up!


----------



## lionpl (Apr 25, 2011)

On Linux you can try dd_rescue. It creates copy like normal dd but it does not abort on errors.
Copy card to file and then mount this file like drive


----------



## theboz1419 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the chkdsk /X /F 

I just had a currupted sd card this morning and was banging my head until I saw this and it fixed it.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## theboz1419 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the chkdsk /X /F 

I just had a currupted sd card this morning and was banging my head until I saw this and it fixed it.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bled82 (Jun 7, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



I get the following error in windows when trying to run chkdsk "type of the file system is RAW.CHKDSK is not available for RAW drives. " is my sdcard a goner ?


----------



## rosshalz (Jun 8, 2011)

I generally connect to pc, back up and run a scan from pc itself.. works for me.....


----------



## winsettr (Jun 8, 2011)

Edit: Looks like you need to Google RAW recovery software to recover your files, then reformat your SD. Chkdsk doesn't handle RAW...

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## bled82 (Jun 8, 2011)

My card does not read in linux/ubuntu windows or android . the raw file error was when i tried check disc in windows .


----------



## kong1925 (Jun 27, 2011)

*mr_deimos, You are the man!!*



mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



@mr_deimos - Dude, you are a life saver. After trying various tools on this thread (DriveRestore Pro, Free Undelete, Free Undelete Pro, etc.), your suggestion worked and it was fast. Thanks again mr_deimos!!


----------



## rgarci55 (Jul 11, 2011)

THANKS mr_deimos YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER!!!!! Your method worked like a champ!


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Jul 17, 2011)

theboz1419 said:


> Thanks for the chkdsk /X /F
> 
> I just had a currupted sd card this morning and was banging my head until I saw this and it fixed it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what did you get on typing this ?? and after that , is it fixed ? like really ?


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Jul 17, 2011)

bled82 said:


> I get the following error in windows when trying to run chkdsk "type of the file system is RAW.CHKDSK is not available for RAW drives. " is my sdcard a goner ?

Click to collapse



i get the exact same thing !! i have done many things mith my android butthis is the first time this is happning !! and im baning my head over it !! any help will be appreciated !!!!!


----------



## stanaka1 (Aug 5, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> My SD card reader is X:\ drive, so i wold use the following command:
> chkdsk /X /F X:

Click to collapse



The gift that keeps on giving!! THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## mrbennett (Aug 5, 2011)

Try formatting in a camera. Worked for on 2 occasions 

Sent from my TIADROID CWM BETA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceMoreWithFeeling (Aug 6, 2011)

A gigantic file on my memory card was by all visible means corrupted and so I went ahead and took the advice given earlier and ran the chkdsk. The "unrecoverable error" file was then converted into a tiny 30 KB file that I can't even open. Is there any way I can get that data back? It's not looking good. Thanks so much for your help, in advance.


----------



## MooseKnuckle Lanyards (Aug 6, 2011)

chkdsk is stopping at 11% of verifying files and folders 

Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## Vatazhka (Aug 6, 2011)

First, make a block-for-block backup of your SD card. Then use any utility which is able to access the SD card on the block level and run read-write tests. It might happen that your SD card is broken in which case I'd recommend getting a new one if your data is of any value to you.

I can't recommend any Windows or Mac OS GUI tools since I'm using Linux and use standard commands such as _dd_ for this.


----------



## cyaiphone (Aug 7, 2011)

im trying to run the chkdsk command but get the following message:

"cannot open volume for direct access"

any ideas???


----------



## tr8cid (Aug 17, 2011)

fuuuaaarrr..... just did chkdsk.. it worked.. but then found out half the files were missing...  awesome tip for next time though.. Thanks!


----------



## deadend2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> My SD card reader is X:\ drive, so i wold use the following command:
> chkdsk /X /F X:

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, easy free simple. Why there is no thanks button for your post?


----------



## metal_n (Aug 28, 2011)

cyaiphone said:


> im trying to run the chkdsk command but get the following message:
> 
> "cannot open volume for direct access"
> 
> any ideas???

Click to collapse



I have the same problem!!! Can anyone help us ?????


----------



## winsettr (Aug 28, 2011)

Are y'all in USB mass storage/disk drive mode? 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## rgabi88 (Sep 8, 2011)

cyaiphone said:


> im trying to run the chkdsk command but get the following message:
> 
> "cannot open volume for direct access"
> 
> any ideas???

Click to collapse



same here...
F***ing phone kiiled a second 16 gigs card!!!


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Kage01 (Sep 20, 2011)

@mthe0ry

Thanks for recommending TestDisk.

I backep up contents of corrupted microSD card using this tool. Then formatted the card and copied back the contents from hard drive.


----------



## myers18111 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Just get a new card*

All my problems with my HTC Inspire Mini SD Card went away when I got a new card. No matter what I did, I could not seem to fix the old one. CHKDSK f: /f /x didn't help. Reformatting it time and time again (cuz it always got corrupted) didn't keep it from being corrupted again. It would seemingly just get corrupted for no reason at all. It seems OK for other stuff, but not for my Android.


----------



## Ravnarok (Sep 27, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /x /f <sd card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



you rock thank you!


----------



## timpane (Sep 28, 2011)

*Repair corrupted XD or SD card*

Repair corrupt XD or SD card pictures in no time


----------



## secreetadm (Oct 12, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



thx dude... you are safe my life too


----------



## kboogi (Oct 22, 2011)

I have this Galaxy S2...my question is how can I access the micro sd card through my phone since the internal SD card is the only drive recognized.  The external is a folder called external_sd...I can't find the blasted sd card adapter... *sighs*

I found my sd card adpater- was able to "undo" the error using chkdsk through Windows.  I then ran the Drive Restore which rated my class 10 16gb Wintec micro SD card as Poor...is there any other option for repairing besides formatting it...or paying $75 bucks for this program?!


----------



## defeat1 (Oct 23, 2011)

cyaiphone said:


> im trying to run the chkdsk command but get the following message:
> 
> "cannot open volume for direct access"
> 
> any ideas???

Click to collapse



this.

Please help!


----------



## kboogi (Oct 23, 2011)

defeat1 said:


> this.
> 
> Please help!

Click to collapse



What exactly are you typing into cmd.exe?

Are you trying to do this through your smartphone, or is the sd card directly to your PC?


----------



## ukscj (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys 
I found this link to recover data

http://www.cardrecovery.com/download.asp

hope this helps


----------



## twin001 (Oct 29, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU!!!!! You just saved my life.......well, not really, but hundreds of pictures and files that I hadn't backed up yet!


----------



## Caspa7 (Nov 2, 2011)

kboogi said:


> What exactly are you typing into cmd.exe?
> 
> Are you trying to do this through your smartphone, or is the sd card directly to your PC?

Click to collapse



I have the same issue and getting error 'Cant open volume for direct access'.
I am doing it with the sd card plugged into a card reader on my pc.
And called CHKDSK /X /F F:


----------



## mnomaanw (Nov 2, 2011)

For those of you who cant get there sd card working or drive not showing in my computer or unable to format .... try sd formatter....try different options to format untill you get it working
https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_3/
you cannot get your data back with this software but you can atleast get the card in working state


----------



## dlafavre (Nov 5, 2011)

*This was TOO easy to fix.. THANKS!!*



mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



I spent at least an hour looking for software that would help me repair my SD card without losing the data. Then I stumble upon your post, and thought it was a joke.  However, I was bored, and desperate enough to try it, and it worked perfectly!!  Thank you SOO much!!


----------



## Kayla_Harris (Nov 7, 2011)

*You can try some SD card recovery software*

First, you can try some SD card data recovery software which can recover your lost data from your corrupted SD card. 

Then, format you SD card when you get your lost data back from your corrupted SD card, which will establish a new file system. And your SD card will be usable again.


----------



## spartasr (Nov 17, 2011)

After trying pretty much every program mentioned in this thread Getdataback worked best for me as it recovered all of my files while maintaining the file structures associated with them. Thanks for that!


----------



## sambont007 (Dec 3, 2011)

hm i have same problem please help here is link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19946606#post19946606


----------



## 4u2nvinmtl (Dec 16, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Works flawlessly!
THANK YOU!


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 16, 2011)

Brian 500 said:


> If the SD card is corrupted then it will be because it has boot sector errors. Download DriveRestore Professional and you can scan your corrupted card for errors... you can then repair the card's errors when the product is activated. You can download a free trial at: www.pcrecovery.com/driverestore

Click to collapse



Dude really?  Get the f**k out of XDA, this is not the place for you to advertise your product.  We are here to keep people away from scammers like you.


----------



## InferiorL3gion (Dec 16, 2011)

Probably wont even get the job done

Sent from my Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## droider95 (Dec 18, 2011)

had u tried to format it on pc


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## sussana (Dec 20, 2011)

Main reasons for memory card corruption are virus attack, power failures, improperly ejecting memory card from card reader etc. I have used memory card recovery software to recover lost photos from corrupted SD cards. This software can also recover photos from XD card, CF card, MMC etc. Along with photos, this software can also recover different types of files based on their unique signature. Download free demo version, where you can view recovered files. If you find your lost files from corrupted SD card then use full version of this software to save recovered photos.


----------



## actioman2006 (Dec 20, 2011)

Many thanks for this great helps I have read here.

With so much information, I think it will be difficult to come to have a card with problems. 

And have laid into the trash many that would certainly be recoverable...


----------



## nikto34 (Dec 20, 2011)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Echo others. Lifesaver!!!


----------



## binser (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a lot of experience with data rescue and would like to give the following advice:

For *important* data, do *NOT* use chkdsk as the first solution. First make a backup image of the card by using imaging software like Drive Snapshot, Acronis True Image, Easeus (free version available), Test Disk(*), or Paragon (free version available). Then you can revert to the state the card is in, if your recovery attempts mess up the file system even more.

Chkdsk can *potentially* mess things up even more so that data rescue software will not be able to do its job, though often it repairs the card quite well.

After you made the image, try data recovery that will not alter the card first:
Free: Recuva (possibly use deep search option and "scan for non-deleted files"), Disk Digger, PhotoRec, TestDisk (*)
Best paid: ZAR (less expensive and very good), GetDataBack (more expensive and also good)

Finally you can try
-"chkdsk /X /F /V DriveLetter:" for a semi-destructive repair (lost chains will be cut) or 
-TestDisk (*) for repair of a faulty Partition Table/FAT/file system (semi-destructive with some options)
-format with "SD Card Formatter" (destructive repair) or 
-format natively by system function in the unit where the card is primarily used for best compatibility (destructive repair).

(*) for advanced users only


----------



## gregaste (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi , 

got a MicroSD Lexar 16Go class10 on Christmas wooohooo

few days later, time to backup on pc my old card (Sandisk 8Go Cl4 from Desire HD)

and... it went terribly wrong.

right now, I can't have any access on my old SD, no backup have been done.

well.. thanks to "sweet home!" _app_, all my pictures and movies are safe, but many annoying things happened :

I've lost many "data _app_", like map from the gps within the DHD, 20 _apps_ who were on my SD are gone, and the worts is this question dancing in my head :

"*what have I lost without knowing it ??*"

what _app_ will be f***ed up because of that ? , 
I know by example that my personal dictionary for swift is gone.. sad, annoying, but.. well, not SO a big deal...

so, I'm trying 2 things :

*recover my data*

and/or 
*
knowing what apps I should reinstalled, , how to get back some "htc stuffs" who were on my SD when my phone was "box-fresh".. etc.*

for the recovering :
chckdsk tells me my sd has *RAW file system*.
testdisk doesn't seems to be magical with the few basics options, and I'm not good enough to trying the expert one, so far, I did'nt found a tutorials matching enough with my case

the last thing I've done is trying PowerQuest partition table editor, but I'm lost there :






_*Howw*_.. the most disturbing for me : on some scan like cardrecovery or GetDataBack, *I hear the HORRIBLE boodoom.. dooboom sound... meaning "USB off/USB on"*.. and some time some "Off/off.... ...On"...


It sounds... bad...


I'm not "old" enough here to have a signature, but as always : Sorry if my English is painful to read... (I'm French)


----------



## gregaste (Jan 1, 2012)

update :
I've done a "Backup BS" with testdisk, 
Now PPTE give me this :





And I can have access to G: from my win xp explorer....but this is ugly :





and getDataBack still can't do much...


----------



## SCClockDr (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for this thread. I have renewed confidence I might recover some images trapped on an CF I've been trying to recover.

R
George


----------



## zoppp (Jan 2, 2012)

What you need to do is burn a live cd of GParted and boot into the cd on the computer, then play around with the broken partitions and delete them. Then format the card to FAT32 and you should be good. 

Sent from my G2X


----------



## gregaste (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't know if zoppp's answer is for me,  thank you if it is, but what I'm trying to do here issus recover my data.
The pb comes from an attempt tout backup thé old one to instal à larger, faster one...  "What à twist!! " :/


----------



## gregaste (Jan 5, 2012)

nobody ?


----------



## winsettr (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure zoppp's answer was for you; Gparted is a great Linux tool that is packed with many distros if you have any Linux LiveCDs or USB installs. If not, you can (apparently) download a LiveCD version of just Gparted.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gregaste (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you, but it seems that zoppp's answer is for formating,  not recovering data,  am I wrong?


----------



## sfali16 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Fixed my HTC Google nexus one SD card issues*

Thanks a bunch - this post helped me recover from an SD card corruption issue that I periodically run into on my cellphone (HTC google nexus one). And the best part was no formatting or data loss 


mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## winsettr (Jan 6, 2012)

Gparted is usually for formatting the disk, but if you try to repair the Matter Boot Record with it you might have better results, may be able to get chkdsk to recognize the disk as FAT.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gregaste (Jan 14, 2012)

I didn't see your answer winsettr, I will try gparted.. May be.
After all, I'm with my new sdcard since 2,3 weeks now, all my pics and vids were on my desktop thanks to "sweet home", and I only lost some apps I have to re-DL, some maps already DL-ed and many app data... and this could be annoying, maybe the cause of some bug.
but well.. maybe it's time for a flush down, and give a chance to CM or another rom


----------



## marek.ns (Jan 19, 2012)

There are some guys who used testdisk to backup content from corrupted SD card.
Does anybody know how to do it? I cant see any option like that in this software.
Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## FetalVivisection (Feb 1, 2012)

*Partitioning User Error*

_Hello, I think this is yet another epic fail on my path to understanding._

*My Partition Magic*: (1024 mb = 1 GB)
------------------------------------------------

16384 mb = 16 GB (Original Size)

12124.16 mb = 11.84 GB (Size after Partition)
-----------------------------------
16384
-12124.16
======
*4259.84 MB* Magically disappeared!!!*

*I made a horrible mistake.
I was 'loosely' reading a passage about partitioning SD Cards and a2sd implications one day.
The instructions were to format *partition 1 to Fat* @ xMB, *partition 2 to ext3* (logical) @ yMB. DONE!
_x= the larger
y= the smaller (where apps would be installed)_

Now, when I boot into CM7 on my LG, SD CARD Information unavailable...space 'unavailable'.
In fact, the only way that I can access this space is from Clockwork Mod and from Linux.
Linux still sees the 11.85 GB as storage space if I mount from recovery USB Mass Storage, 
but these files can't be accessed from my LG or from another, similar phone.
It's as if the missing (logical) partition is preventing the SD to be mounted within Android.

WHERE IT ALL BEGAN....

*Ubuntu* _GParted_
-----------------------
> During Partition, my phone was booted into recovery, mounted as USB Mass Storage.
> Since this happened, I am left with 11.84 GB that is only recognized by my computer and cwm.

How do I get this missing space back? Linux to Linux (Android)


*UPDATE:* *So, I put the SD Card into my phone, booted to Recovery, then partitioned. Card is NOW recognized by the phone. STILL, however, NOW it's showing 12 GB of space.* Any ideas?

UPDATE again....
Did the same thing again...now I have 13 GB available.. This is nuts. Each time I partition via phone recovery, I gain the space that was once missing. I'll keep doing it until I'm back to 16. lol


----------



## robinhudda123 (Feb 1, 2012)

*software language*

There are many software language .All these are contain equal importance in the development field.these are ...
C,C++,Java,Dot net,Php,Html,SQL,Java Script

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

This sites is the informative and sharing more information with us .This contains advance and wonderful information.


----------



## FetalVivisection (Feb 1, 2012)

Comment removed: *issue resolved*


----------



## Albert_Eines (Feb 2, 2012)

We usually store digital images, pictures, snapshots or audio and video clips in memory card. But, this storage device may sometimes get damaged or corrupted causing a big loss in the stored data. Such kind of scenarios can be avoided by adopting memory card recovery mechanism.
In order to get back all the stored data which have become unreachable due to corruption in memory card, memory card recovery software is used. The software you choose for retrieving data from the memory card must be reliable and efficient that does not alter the content of the device.


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## miyako (Feb 10, 2012)

Please I need help too! I have Transcend 8GB which I can use without errors and even on chkdsk no corrupted files nor bad sectors! 
And the problem is I can't use it on my SG TAB 7.7 and there is an exclamation point on the sd card icon on the lower right. and even on Nokia E52 it is showing there that my card is corrupted. 
but on computer everything is ok! 
Is there still a way I can use it on my tab? I've tried formatting it on windows built in SD card reader and even on external reader and everything was ok but still not working on my tab. And when i click on the sd card icon on tab can't even mount it there.
pls help..


----------



## joshyakadamien (Feb 10, 2012)

hi there i had a corrupted sd warning on my dhd a few times mostly when i connected the phone to a win xp based pc without any drivers, and i simply pulled the sd from the phone and re inserted it and voila!!!


----------



## deyani (Feb 10, 2012)

Quick solution is *Recuva *otherwise i recommend program *GetDataBack*. I hope it will help you.


----------



## joe ferreira (Feb 23, 2012)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



I clicked thanks but I wanted to mention that this command has saved my a$$ with vacation pictures from my camera and with my phone sdcards multiple times.

yes I have bought new cards after the first failures. it doesn't matter all sdcards are cr4p.

Thanks!


----------



## ginobili1 (Feb 23, 2012)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



mr_deimos you're the best... I don't know what should I call you but a life saver is just not enough... thanks man... thanks a gazillion!


----------



## shahidhanif0 (Feb 23, 2012)

There is a program called MINI TOOL RECOVERY


----------



## zelduy (Feb 27, 2012)

My wives Card is corrupted coz the stinkin card reader keeps ejecting it self...
now all the data is gone.. and she's still in shocked  
I've tried cardrecovery from http://www.cardrecovery.com/
and it detect the missing files.. but I think I need to buy the program to recover it.. since it's still running now..
any free program that can recover the missing photos and movies in that card??
I don't want to format it.. I really need to recover the data.. (


----------



## onlymojo (Feb 27, 2012)

heliosismagic said:


> Please all keep in mind>>>> drive recovery pro is a nice solution,but formatting a hard drive is ok,and important.NOT A SD CARD!!!The continous files are different from the usual hard drive files!!
> NO NEED FORMATTING!!!
> In fact>>formatting an SD card lower the life time of the card with a good year or more!!Anyhow they made to survive only around two years!!!
> The continous upload and erase sssions are killing the SD card.BUT FORMATTING IS TH BIGGEST KILLER.Check the experts,what they say???
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure where you got this from man but you are wrong.  Any type of solid state memory is fine to format.  SD cards like all other solid state memory types have limited read/write cycles.  All formatting does is uses one of those write cycles.  It doesn't dramatically reduce the life of the card.  I have had the same micro SD card if 5 phones over the last SIX years!


----------



## jiffener (May 3, 2012)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



mr_deimos, add another thank you note to the pile!

Thanks also to binser (post 64). I didn't see your post until after the chkdsk but I will follow your advice next time!


----------



## ledzgio (May 18, 2012)

Hi all, my micro sd card 16gb is acting in a very strange way. It is partitioned in 2 partitions, one fat32 (about 15gb) and the other one ext4 (about 1gb). 

I can read every file in the partitions but I cannot nor delete neither copy files to one of the partitions, if I remove a file and take out the microsd adapter  from the PC and put it again, the files I had removed are still there (the same with the copy, I can copy a file but after unmounting and mounting the card, the file is not there anymore), thi is very very strange.

I have tried:

- different sd adapters
- format directly from the android device connected as USB mass storage
- chkdsk /X /F G: on windows
- gparted on linux
- dd on linux
- HDD Low Level Format
- Hard Disk Wipe Tool
- SDFormatter
- CWM recovery format tool

I really don't know what else I could try, very frustrated.

Any suggestion? 

thanks


----------



## ClementNg23 (May 23, 2012)

ledzgio said:


> Hi all, my micro sd card 16gb is acting in a very strange way. It is partitioned in 2 partitions, one fat32 (about 15gb) and the other one ext4 (about 1gb).
> 
> I can read every file in the partitions but I cannot nor delete neither copy files to one of the partitions, if I remove a file and take out the microsd adapter  from the PC and put it again, the files I had removed are still there (the same with the copy, I can copy a file but after unmounting and mounting the card, the file is not there anymore), thi is very very strange.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a heads up. I have the exact same problem as you. Basically the card is now read only and nothing can change the contents in any way. I'd say the card is not dead technically because I can still access the data. 
If anyone have a solution to format the card would be greatly appreciated


----------



## stronggeek (Sep 13, 2012)

*THANKS!*



mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



And years later add another thanks to the list! S3 couldn't read my 32g ( been
crackflashing different roms) and was told card was corrupted and to format.
This fixed it... quickly!


----------



## Trimoulin (Sep 26, 2012)

*I have the same problem, can you help me ?*

Hello, i'm french and i found this thread  very interesting because i've quite the same problem except the fast that my sd card is in RAW format.
i tried filerestoreplus, it show bpg files. Does anyone know if this bpg files corresponds to the jpg files i dream to restore ?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hello_Robert (Sep 27, 2012)

I have tried all of these that are listed through out the thread.. Nothing has worked... Even sdformatter tells me that it's locked... but it's not...

I had the 64gb card in my bionic with ICS 4.0.4, when I added the circles widget, my phone went nuts after about ten minutes after the install... Then when I did the battery pull, the phone went into a boot loop... I have recovered my phone back to stock vzw.905, but now my 64gb sdcard no longer works.. the PC says to insert drive.. or format... if I format, nothing happens.... I tried the chkdsk method, invalid drive...

Please, any other suggestions?

thanks

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

According to this, http://forums.sandisk.com/t5/Mobile...sd-16gb-card-It-shows-31mb/td-p/186959/page/3 , The card is no good.. The PC says It's 30mb... when it's clearly a 64gb....


----------



## ZetaTre (Sep 28, 2012)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Another happy customer here!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing...

Phone is a N1 running CM7. I'm also using S2E so my SD card has 2 partitions a FAT32 and EXT. The EXT was working just fine (i.e. all apps were loading) but the FAT32 refused to mount...

A couple of things:
1) you must use some sort of external card reader: I tried to use CWM and mount the USB. It would show up in windows and I could run the chkdsk but wouldn't solve it. Used an external card reader and that fixed it...

Thanks again guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Evo (Sep 28, 2012)

I am at my wits end. I have tried ALL of the suggestions posted on here, all to no avail. I have used about six different low to very high end software recovery and formatting programs, none have worked and all give the same message of not being able to find any data or needing some other type of program.

My problem: I have a 64GB SanDisk microSD card that I used in my Samsung Galaxy Note. My Note had been giving me issues for a while, and I had B.S. on getting it replaced. On went to bed on Sunday and the card was working just fine. I awoke on Monday and went out to run some errands that afternoon. I decided to listen to some tunes. That's when I found out NONE of my songs in my extensive music library were showing up. I used many file explore apps and none could find ANY data on the card. That's when I noticed there was an error message in my notifications bar, telling me the card was blank or it needed to be formatted. I immediately took the phone to the store to get it replaced. The loaner phone I was given, could read the card either. When I got home, I placed it into my microSD adapter so I could see if I could view the files on my computer, and nada! 

I got my new Note yesterday afternoon. I inserted the card and tried to see if the phone could format it. Same errors. So, now, it's clear that the card is corrupted. My issue is (of course) I get an error telling me my card has RAW files on it or some crap. Also, when my card shows up on the device I place it on... it should say 59GBs and some change. It shows up as 15.9MB!! Nothing I have tried works. I don't know what to do. This memory card was hella expensive. I can't just call it a loss. Can anyone help or offer some real suggestions? I see a few other people above me with somewhat similar issues.

Thanks.


----------



## sirucato (Sep 28, 2012)

I wish you havent format your sd card


----------



## CylonWolf (Oct 3, 2012)

Having this same problem. The card is basically brand new...installed it in my phone to backup before flashing a new ROM (thankfully I backed up to my PC as well). I think it worked once more after flashing, but the next boot resulted in the "Blank SD card..." message. I cant format it in my phone or my digital camera; Windows adds a drive letter in explorer when I plug it in, but I cant access the disk, format, etc. In a command prompt, if I attempt a chkdsk or a format, I get the message "Cannot open volume for direct access." (many others seem to have that problem, but I didnt see a resolution to it). I installed SDFormatter, but it doesnt recognize the card. It sounds like the card is toast...Im not concerned about savings files on it, just concerned about wasting $20 on a card I barely used...also, this is the second microSD card to go bad on me for no apparent reason...really dont want to keep doing this.


----------



## Hello_Robert (Oct 4, 2012)

Ya, i lost a 64gb sd card in mine.. i even called micro sd and they cant warranty or nothing.. 90 bucks... gone.. so i would recommend getting some 2gb cards for flashing... 

:droid:


----------



## CylonWolf (Oct 5, 2012)

Is it safe to attempt to return one of these in hopes of getting my money back? Id say lasting all of 48 hours (if that) qualifies it as defective, but if the data is still on there, could a "rogue" employee with the right expertise access it? Maybe a little paranoid, but Id like to know...


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## babyyeobo14 (Oct 5, 2012)

simply FORMAT


----------



## Gjot (Oct 5, 2012)

Format and try undeleted to restore data ... (not video for lite)

Inviato dal mio LG-P990 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yuzee (Oct 5, 2012)

i think can be repaired by tune up in pc


----------



## asxavier (Oct 18, 2012)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you, man!!
I was just about reformatting my 8GB flash card!!

great help, thank you!!


----------



## pandashoe (Oct 19, 2012)

tryed mr_deimos method it said i didnt have permission to get access also downloaded sd formater V3.1 this didnt work also!
my card saves some images then just empty folders i think its totaly goosed any more thoughts on this matter?


----------



## whtsoxfan1 (Oct 23, 2012)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, lifesaver!  Saved me twenty bucks for a new card!  Thanks!


----------



## resinous (Nov 2, 2012)

I tried chkdsk but it stays stuck at 2 percent. Can anyone help please?


----------



## nchall (Nov 11, 2012)

*16 gb sdhc*

Periodically my SD card will become corrupted. The chkdsk command mentioned earlier in this thread will fix it. I am wondering if anyone has an idea as to what the problem might be. Could this be fixed by deleting all partitions through gparted and reformatting? Just reformatting doesn't seem to fix it. Might it be a hardware problem with the card itself? A controller problem? Thanks.


----------



## winsettr (Nov 14, 2012)

The problem is likely a cheap card; I had this happen constantly with a 32GB Patriot class 10. No problems with any SanDisk, and their speeds have always performed at the class higher than rated for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbobtk (Nov 14, 2012)

resinous said:


> I tried chkdsk but it stays stuck at 2 percent. Can anyone help please?

Click to collapse



That's a good indication that your card is faulty, I wouldn't persist with it, go get a new one.


----------



## sayadrameez (Feb 3, 2013)

*Finally resolved after so many experiments !!!*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for lot of comments in this thread that have helped me fix my sd card after one complete day of lots of trial and error methods.
My sd card got corrupted when i tried formatting with MiniTool and since then it was not getting detected on My Computer (not completely correct) and was always giving "Bad Disk" msg on MiniTool.

I started using lot of tools to repair my sd card but none were able to resolve the FileSystem type or format the card.
Then i looked into Device Manager and found that under "Portable Devices" ,My Sd card was recognised as "WPD FileSystem Volume driver software." with the yellow exclamation mark . From then on after bit of googling , I found windows was unable to assign this device a drive letter.

You can assign the drive letter by going to Computer Management>DiskManagement , below you would find your sc card "Unallocated Space",
Right click on the drive and click "Change Letter and Drive paths" and assign any drive .

Now windows would recognise your drive and ask to format . Well , for most people the issue resolved on formatting . but my sd card still errored out while formatting, I tried to "Create a new Volume" through "Disk management" tool but even that errored out saying "Cyclic Redundancy Check Error" .

As a last measure of resolve , i put the sd card in my Android phone , formatted and it worked 

Not sure while creating the ,Ext3 or Linux swap partition some file got corrupted and was preventing Windows from formatting.
Another tool which was really helpful was "EasUS partition master" than "Mini Tool" as it didnt keeo saying bad disk.

Thanks All!!! and hope some of this might be useful to some people :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cfam44 (Feb 6, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



mr_deimos, Your 3.5 year old post just saved a ton of data, pictures, and quite possibly my marriage...  Thank You So Much!


----------



## caldo (Feb 20, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> *Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>*
> ...

Click to collapse



*Thank you so much for this, my SDcard repaired and my archives saved!*


----------



## Alexbodywe (Feb 22, 2013)

Physically damaged?
The corrupted SD card can be damaged in two ways: physical damage and logical damage. The dad sectors, broken drive, etc, all are physical damage problem. Raw issue, inaccessible issue, undetected issue, etc, all are logical damage problem.  
What is your situation?
The physically damaged card is always irrecoverable so that you have no choices but to consult a data recovery company by paying much money. 
However, oppositely, the logically damaged card can be easily fixed by reformatting it and the inner data also can be recovered at the aid of a recovery tool. 
Hence, if you are lucky enough, you should try *a free SD card recovery tool*:
squidoo.com/freeware-for-sd-card-recovery-problem2
This freeware has helped a lot as the Samsung phone memory card of me brother was logically corrupted. Now, all his contacts and photos are retrieved. So, it is really worth trying.
*Note*:
1. Stop using this SD card right now to avoid overwriting the original data. Any new data on it may decrease the chances of successful data recovery.
2. Save your recovered files on a different storage device in case of recovery failure.
3. Format your SD to see whether it can work well again.
4. Always back up you data in the future.


----------



## oreice (Apr 1, 2013)

binser said:


> I have a lot of experience with data rescue and would like to give the following advice:
> 
> For *important* data, do *NOT* use chkdsk as the first solution. First make a backup image of the card by using imaging software like Drive Snapshot, Acronis True Image, Easeus (free version available), Test Disk(*), or Paragon (free version available). Then you can revert to the state the card is in, if your recovery attempts mess up the file system even more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what worked for me >.< I DOWNLOADED drive snapshot, made full image, then downloaded GetDataBack FAT and boom did recovery and hehee found majority of files and did copy and then format to save SD card


----------



## Ethania (Apr 3, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked!

This is so awsome.
Tanks allot!


----------



## chilltech (Apr 30, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! nothing else was working.


----------



## Landon4444 (Jun 1, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



That did the trick. Thanks :good:


----------



## Tiemichael (Jun 3, 2013)

Any idea how to 'repair' the inbuilt SDRAM formated as EXT4?
No need to recover any data,  just to mark bad sectors as BAD so future data is not affected.

Any ihea andhelp is highly appreciated


----------



## dzuddiyn (Jun 16, 2013)

*Goooooooood!!*



mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



You are the Hero!!!   :angel:


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## pettigrew95 (Jul 2, 2013)

So I flashed a new kernel on my ROM and upon reboot it kept saying SD card was safe to remove. I tried going into settings and mounting and the phone would freeze for a few seconds then come back and say it was safe to remove again. It is a 64 GB microSD in my GS3. It was formatted as exFAT and worked fine until flashing the new kernel. Now when I plug the card into my Win 7 PC it says it needs to be formatted. The chkdsk method did not work as it said it couldn't perform a check on a RAW filesystem. I went into computer management > disk management and it says the drive is only 27 GB??? It is a SanDisk class 10 64 GB microSD. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks!

Edit: I am noticing when I go into recovery the microSD is recognized and all my folders/files are present. What can I do to get it to work on the ROM without losing my stuff? Thanks!


----------



## deom2i (Jul 9, 2013)

*Fix a Corrupt/dead SD card Easly*

Guys,

My SD card was not detected by My phone or PC, presumably DEAD!! :crying:
I could not format it, or use cmd commands. 

SOLUTION:
I downloaded SDFix Tool  from Play Store and scanned the media......and Whoola!!!.....My my card was shown up again in Phone System,,,,Alive...Now i believe in Zombies

Try your Luck!!


----------



## nickmiller980 (Jul 18, 2013)

You can try MyJad Photo Data Recovery, it can help you to recover lost data such as photos, videos and music from SD card.


----------



## DanRo80 (Jul 31, 2013)

theboz1419 said:


> Thanks for the chkdsk /X /F
> 
> I just had a currupted sd card this morning and was banging my head until I saw this and it fixed it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This isn't working for me. It says "The type of the file system is RAW. CHKDSK is not available for RAW drive."
Is there anything that I can do?
I don't need anything off of the card. I just want to get it working again. I formatted with my camera and ever since, the card can't be read.


----------



## muchlist (Jul 31, 2013)

deom2i said:


> Guys,
> 
> My SD card was not detected by My phone or PC, presumably DEAD!! :crying:
> I could not format it, or use cmd commands.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the sollution. i will try it for my old sdcard later


----------



## nivarlien (Aug 12, 2013)

*Any Solution?*

my micro sd card can't be read by my fone. it says "SD card is blank or has unsupported file system". it is detected in my PC using ausb card reader but not in my fone... tried formatting it but to no avail.. any ideas? chkdsk doesn't either work.


----------



## Santhosh_cbe (Aug 12, 2013)

nivarlien said:


> my micro sd card can't be read by my fone. it says "SD card is blank or has unsupported file system". it is detected in my PC using ausb card reader but not in my fone... tried formatting it but to no avail.. any ideas? chkdsk doesn't either work.

Click to collapse



If you have warranty you can change that or else throw it to dust bin.waste of time to make that ready. hit thanks if I helped

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## jurassiksame (Sep 7, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse




Thats work for me... Very Thanks


----------



## Santhosh_cbe (Sep 15, 2013)

New way found,remove the sdcard from device,use it after a long time it will work.it works to me not a joke,,,really......:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## pemell (Sep 21, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /x /f <sd card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks a million times!


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 22, 2013)

So . I was playing NFS most wanted then I suddenly removed the battery  

On reboot it said "your SD card has been corrupted"

Here's what I did

Boot into cwm 
Connect phone to the computer
Mount USB storage
It'll show up in the drives 
Format it (I had to format 5-7 times)
And voila !

sorry for any ty¶°s


----------



## benabd (Oct 3, 2013)

*Thank you a bunch man!!*



mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
Thank you so much for this tip. It saved my 32gb sdcard!! :good:
You made my day! 

Thank you again


----------



## ac2eugenio (Nov 15, 2013)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



i do the s teps..but it says CHKDSK IS NOT AVAILABLE FOR RAW DRIVES ANY WAY  TO GET FIX


----------



## chan.sk (Nov 20, 2013)

I would like to share my experience with you guys out there.

Just now, I had a situation where I lent a 32GB microSD with an adapter to a friend, and when he returned, the PC and my Android Tablet could not read the microSD.  Normally, the microSD and adapter is recognised as drives G: for adapter and H: for microSD.  I only got a G:, meaning the adapter is ok.

I checked it on my Android tablet - took out the 8GB microSD and inserted the 32GB microSD.  Android tablet reported "Damaged microSD".  When I connected the tablet as USB drive (USB Debugging is ON).  PC still does not see the microSD.  I got drives G: (for Android tablet) and H: (for microSD), but the PC cannot display the contents of H: although it displayed contents of G: (showing the filesystem of the Android tablet).  

I removed the 32GB microSD out of the Android tablet and re-inserted the original 8GB microSD, and horrors of horrors, the Android tablet reported "Damaged microSD", and when I connected the tablet to PC as a USB drive, PC also cannot read the microSD.

I tried using Partition Magic and Minitool - both reported only the SATA hard-drive.  No other drives.
I tried Windows Format - cannot recognise drive.
I tried SDFormatter V4.0 - microSD does not show up as a drive.
I read through all the posts in this thread and tried the "chkdsk /f /x <microSD drive>", using the adapter and microSD connected by USB to PC.  I got "cannot open volume for direct access".

I thought both my microSDs were dead goners.

Then I remembered something from my Linux / Android experience - I need to *UNMOUNT* and *MOUNT* drives when removing or adding.

*Success! *

So, with the 8GB microSD in Android tablet, I went to Settings-Storage and did a *UNMOUNT* followed by *MOUNT*, and I could access the microSD with the Android File Explorer.   So, I connected as USB drive to PC and now it shows drives G: (Android Tablet) and H: (microSD), and Windows File Explorer can also see the same drives and their contents.

I *UNMOUNTED* the 8GB microSD and removed it.  I then inserted the 32GB microSD, did a *MOUNT*, and it showed up in the Android File Explorer.  I connected as USB drive to PC and now it shows drives G: (Android Tablet) and H: (microSD), and Windows File Explorer can also see the same drives and their contents.  I tried Windows Format, but it reported some errors and I could not carry out the format.

Next I verified with the software that, at first, failed to see the microSD.  

With the 32GB microSD in the Android tablet:
Partition Magic and Minitool - both reported the SATA hard-drive and microSD.
Windows Format - can recognise drive.
SDFormatter V4.0 - microSD shows up as a drive.
Tried the "chkdsk /f /x <microSD drive>" and it went with no error messages.

After the ""chkdsk /f /x <microSD drive>", I tried to do a Windows Format and this time, it did not report any errors and successfully formatted it.  

My conclusion drawn from this experience:
a.  To remove a microSD from an Android device, you need to *UNMOUNT*.  This is similar to the "Safely Remove Hardware" icon in the PC Windows system.
b.  When a microSD is reported as a "Damaged SDcard" by Android, you can *MOUNT* storage card from Settings to try get it recognised.

Hope this helps to save some nerve-wrecking moments for those with similar encounters.


----------



## kngkl (Jan 16, 2014)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



My says The drive ,the path,or the file is not valid ........Help pliz


----------



## ferrarinogiallo (Jan 20, 2014)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



It still works in 2014 :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bkenigma (Feb 1, 2014)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Put my memory card to test in someone's phone whose card wasn't being read...it ended up messing up my card as well. Couldn't be read by other phones, or my computer. This however immediately fixed it. Thank you SO MUCH.


----------



## sgcko7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Omnichron said:


> Instructions
> things you'll need:
> 
> * SD Card
> ...

Click to collapse




YOU ARE MY GOD!!! <3 Really thank you. You saved my live


----------



## DroidsConcept (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

So i have a unique problem with my card. It's a 64gb SanDisc class 10. I was creating a backup of my ROM using TWRP when half way through it fails and the phone restarts. Everything appeared to be fine, I could still access everything on the card. Except I can not modify any of the files. If I delete something it will delete without error, even on my computer. But then reappears as if nothing has been touched. I was able to back up the card being that everything is permanently fixed to it. I just can't add, delete, or format anything. 

I thought the boot sector was damaged so I used TestDisc to try and rebuild it with no success. TestDisc gave me the same error that the chkdsk X: /R command gives me. "The /system.ext4.win entry contains a non valid link." and "The size of the /system.ext4.win entry is not valid." I don't mind loosing the data by formatting it. I just want to use my card again. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## tshelby73 (Feb 23, 2014)

Does it have a switch on it that write protects it maybe? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## DroidsConcept (Feb 23, 2014)

Nope, its a micro SD...


----------



## akashg1998 (Feb 27, 2014)

noellenchris said:


> does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Chris

Click to collapse



https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...=KCZAqr9MdUuSamAWm1_OGw&bvm=bv.61965928,d.bmk check this out


----------



## Ronald Methew (Mar 19, 2014)

It is just the same problem recently happened to me. Make use of Remo
recover that helped me a lot to recover entire files from corrupted SD
card at one go. I always use this tool whenever face data loss problem on
any memory card.


----------



## ankidroid (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the same problem as DroidsConcept, ledzgio and ClementNg23. I can read all the files that already were on the SD Card but it's pretty much read only now (though I can delete those files on my phone, not on PC, but they reappear later, I can also upload new files by USB when the card is in my phone, but they are unreadable). The card wasn't even removed from the phone since it put it there.
I tried pretty much everything: chkdsk and testdisk find no problems, the filesystem seems OK. I cannot format it in any way, diskpart cannot delete the partition (though it claims it did), sometimes the applications appears to be doing something but cannot finish it (for example, when I try full format in compmgmt.msc, it seems to work but when it reaches 100% it claims it was unable to finish the operation and nothing changes on the card). Some applications show the correct size of the card, some incorrect (29 GB instead of 64 GB). 
Of course, I tried different adapters and also tried all this with a SD card reader directly with micro SD.

I'm not looking for a way to restore the data, just to fix the card or at least delete the data.


----------



## dr_mrh (May 20, 2014)

İ HAVE A 8 gb micro sd class 10 sandisk
it was corrupted when i want to use on my lg 
the sd card size is only 30 mb instead of 8gb 
i cound not format it 
pls help 
i use sd formatter windows formatter cmd chdsk but couldnt


----------



## chubbakachuchuchu (Jul 19, 2014)

*Safety first!*

Hi all !

no matter what you try to recover your data... i would highly suggest you to make a backup of your corrupted card.

Sound strange - i know but with a valid backup of your corrupt data you always have more chances to try different methods or suggestions.


I've used Win32DiskImager to create a binary backup of my broken sd card.

.... if something goes wrong during the recovery process you're always able to write back your backup of your SD card to try another solution...

regards, 

chris

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




chubbakachuchuchu said:


> Hi all !
> 
> no matter what you try to recover your data... i would highly suggest you to make a backup of your corrupted card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse




did the trick for me - THANKS


----------



## betoberno (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi guys i have troubles to format my sd card!


----------



## Any PlayStore (Oct 18, 2014)

betoberno said:


> Hi guys i have troubles to format my sd card!

Click to collapse



Insert the memory card into any phone (LG or Nokia...) and format it.


----------



## betoberno (Oct 18, 2014)

No way Any PlayStore, my card is false ?


----------



## namila007 (Oct 20, 2014)

ankidroid said:


> I have the same problem as DroidsConcept, ledzgio and ClementNg23. I can read all the files that already were on the SD Card but it's pretty much read only now (though I can delete those files on my phone, not on PC, but they reappear later, I can also upload new files by USB when the card is in my phone, but they are unreadable). The card wasn't even removed from the phone since it put it there.
> I tried pretty much everything: chkdsk and testdisk find no problems, the filesystem seems OK. I cannot format it in any way, diskpart cannot delete the partition (though it claims it did), sometimes the applications appears to be doing something but cannot finish it (for example, when I try full format in compmgmt.msc, it seems to work but when it reaches 100% it claims it was unable to finish the operation and nothing changes on the card). Some applications show the correct size of the card, some incorrect (29 GB instead of 64 GB).
> Of course, I tried different adapters and also tried all this with a SD card reader directly with micro SD.
> 
> I'm not looking for a way to restore the data, just to fix the card or at least delete the data.

Click to collapse



I'm having the same problem. I have 16GB card and I can read all of my data which are not corrupted. But I can't write new files or format it.I tried to format, restore SD images but nothing working  how to overcome this problem?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## namila007 (Oct 24, 2014)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



uits not working with my card 

```
C:\Windows\system32>chkdsk /X /F H:
The type of the file system is FAT32.
Volume Serial Number is EAE5-6F9F
Windows is verifying files and folders...
0 percent completed.
C:\Windows\system32>
```
i can read my files.but cant format or do whatever.what should i do now? (MicroSD )


----------



## nubikom (Jan 2, 2015)

Brian 500 said:


> If the SD card is corrupted then it will be because it has boot sector errors. Download DriveRestore Professional and you can scan your corrupted card for errors... you can then repair the card's errors when the product is activated. You can download a free trial at: www.pcrecovery.com/driverestore

Click to collapse



3 times tried driverestore to diagnostic scan my samsung sd card but when it's found disk mayor error at 10% of whole scan driverestore has stopped working and need to close?
I do try to chkdsk with cmd and cmd said that my sd card is oke, but when I load file to it then I can not see that file in my tablet, file was corrupted.
please give me another tools for repair my 32GB samsung sd card !
thanks in advance


----------



## danieldilena (Feb 3, 2015)

Just putt your sd in the computer , install eraseus data ricovery , run ricover data, let itt complete 1 or 2% and then close the program.


----------



## dazzler5 (Apr 9, 2015)

*what if chkdsk doesn't work*

My micro sd card stopped working the other day and said it needed formatting. When I tried the chkdsk /X /f e: it says Cannot open volume for direct access. 
Is there anything else I can do to get my photos back?


----------



## Sushant Rohan (Apr 10, 2015)

The thing is, if the file system is corrupted, mem card can be repaired but if the mem card is physically damaged god know how to fix that


----------



## zinaf (May 29, 2015)

Omnichron said:


> Instructions
> 
> *5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TestDisk worked great to recover my files from a corrupt SD Card. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr4In (Jun 9, 2015)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



What can i say Mr you save my day! i spend the whole day trying to find solution and i couldnt till i found this thread a HUGE THANK YOU! You are awesome! I tried sdformatter minitool partition nothing worked AHHHHH FINALLY!


----------



## hmaxos (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess I have done excessive cleaning to my SD card using Clean Master, CCleaner and a builtin cleaner so it got corrupt. As a precaution for the new SD, maybe it's better to keep the trash and not clean the SD too much.


----------



## eli000 (Aug 16, 2015)

*I need hope.*

I have 2 micro sd cards. 1 32gb Saandisk and 8gb Transcend, both dead. UNREADABLE. 

I read a lot of things to revive it. I did a lot of things. Still unreadable. 
I don't need to recover the files, I just want to format it and make it work. 
I used SD card reader and plugged it in a computer. and tried a LOT of things. I also tried inserting it on a phone but is also UNREADABLE. 

Is there still hope in reviving theses sd cards?


----------



## blokva (Aug 28, 2015)

namila007 said:


> uits not working with my card
> 
> ```
> C:\Windows\system32>chkdsk /X /F H:
> ...

Click to collapse



The same problem!
All formatters write "Unlock write protection"
Can anybody help?

ps: SD card SP 64 Gb


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Officialadrianisen (Sep 2, 2015)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I've been looking for this.

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




armadillo3 said:


> If you have problems with your memory card in 80% of all cases the controller of your card is damaged and no software or card reader can help. You must separate the memory chip and dump the raw data to recover your data, look here: CF xD SD memory card/stick photo recovery

Click to collapse



I think mine is damaged completely. I will try this.


----------



## danhd (Nov 2, 2015)

This worked brilliantly for recovering my files - I rebuilt the BS after copying all the important files (just to be safe)

The card came back perfectly, with all files present.

Donate, because he has done an amazing job.

cgsecurity testdisk


----------



## marpat1 (Dec 19, 2015)

*CHK DSK is not available for raw drives*



mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse



Used this method but i get this error "CHK DSK is not available for raw drives" please help


----------



## dd678 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Recover Lost Data From SD Card*

Sometimes it has been seen that you are unable to access the data stored in SD card, in such cases you should use the card in other device and check whether you are able to access the data. If you are unable to do so, then SD card has become corrupt. The possibility of recovering the photos, videos, other documents etc. that are saved in it is by using *SD card data Recovery Software*. By using this application, you would be able to recover all the data saved in card. In this way, you would be able to *recover all your important stuffs saved in SD card*. For more information visit the web address mentioned below:
carddata-recovery.com/blog/how-to-recover-deleted-media-files-from-memory-card


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 9, 2016)

marpat1 said:


> Used this method but i get this error "CHK DSK is not available for raw drives" please help

Click to collapse



I have this too at the moment, I've narrowed it down to a corrupted boot sector for myself using testdisk. but most tools don't tools don't allow me too repair/create new partition table. Will post back If I manage to fix my issue

Link to testdisk:http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk


----------



## ramont1 (Feb 23, 2016)

I have had a problem with my SD card. While on holiday in Cambodia and Thailand my camera suddenly said : Card error, while until then I could watch back all my photos. Fortunately I had an extra SD card with me and thought: well, it will be quite easy to fix it when back in the Netherlands. Back home, I tried to open my corrupted card by putting it in the cardreader of my MacBook. I got anxious when my MacBook didn't notice there was a card inserted at all. I scanned all the fora for software to recover my card, but they all didn't find any pictures on it (if they were able to detect the card at all). At that point I decided professional hulp was needed. I sent my card to a company that could restore corrupted data on no cure no pay-basis. I got more worried when I got a message from that company that the problem was really big because the controller was corrupt. Searching for this problem on the internet, I realised that this is a BIG problem. If you want to get it restored it is very expensive and it can take a couple of 100's of Euros to get it fixed (if possible at all). I came across a company on the internet, recoverfab.com , that promised a data restore also on no cure no pay-basis. They described the problem of my card on their website so I sent my card to Germany. Two days later I got a mail that my card had arrived and that they expected to let me know if my data could be restored within two days. One day later, I got an email with a temporaray link to preview the data and how many data were restored. 100% of the files!!! Comparing to other companies this was much cheaper and the service looks great. So once you won't be able to get your card restored with downloaded programs on the internet, the controller might be corrupt on your card, and this CAN be fixed but it is too difficult to do it yourself. I found communication with them very transparant and pricing is more than reasonable and can be found easily on the website. I'm glad that I dare to send my card to another country. 

link to their site via google recoverfab.com


----------



## 12k4567 (Feb 26, 2016)

try to format it if it doesn't help than nothing will work


----------



## TheDerekHarper (Mar 19, 2016)

just out of curiosity, does anyone know an alternative to chsdk? my 2 in 1 pc apparently cant run it.


----------



## bb2ppc (May 4, 2016)

I ran into this problem trying to use Testdisk but no luck untiI I found this and I was able to recovery everything on my SD card.
http://www.cleverfiles.com/disk-drill-windows.html

http://www.cleverfiles.com/    MAC version


----------



## ayush159 (Jun 10, 2016)

*error*



cfam44 said:


> mr_deimos, Your 3.5 year old post just saved a ton of data, pictures, and quite possibly my marriage...  Thank You So Much!

Click to collapse



in chkdsk i am getting error-"this type of file system is RAW".............what to do.......


----------



## YUEMOON (Dec 16, 2016)

mr_deimos said:


> Sometimes the filesystem on the card gets corrupted. It can happen for example if the card was ejected while a file operation on it was in progress. When that happens you might have trouble accessing some of the files, loading times for some directories in file explorer may be very slow.
> You can attempt to fix it using the desktop windows' built-in chkdsk utility.
> Open up command prompt (start->run->cmd.exe) and type
> chkdsk /X /F <SD card drive letter>
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried this sir/maam but it doesnt work, the system replied that " the type of the file system is RAW. CHKDSK is
 not available for RAW drive." what should I do about it? If its like that, is there still a way for me to fix my memory card? Do I still have a chance? please help me sir/maam


----------



## 25vikasp (Jan 8, 2017)

I have Samsung class 10 evo SD card .While renaming one file the phone hanged after that memory card is not detecting saying checking errors in the phone.my PC is recognising memory card after some time.i tried to clean with cmd but it is showing me error cyclic redundancy error please check system log help please


----------



## 25vikasp (Jan 8, 2017)

*Same errors*



namila007 said:


> uits not working with my card
> 
> ```
> C:\Windows\system32>chkdsk /X /F H:
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you please tell me any solution if you have


----------



## mayankkmishra (Apr 3, 2017)

*how to fix CRC error on sd card*

Hi all,

actually I try to fix error of c.r.c with my sd card, but i found no satisfaction, but I this one -chkdsk /x /f /g:  but it is showing "windows is verifying files and folders" for prolong not able to sit with my computer, please tell me what to do now, should i wait or it is something not going to correct way.


----------



## pooniaprashant (May 10, 2017)

DroidsConcept said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So i have a unique problem with my card. It's a 64gb SanDisc class 10. I was creating a backup of my ROM using TWRP when half way through it fails and the phone restarts. Everything appeared to be fine, I could still access everything on the card. Except I can not modify any of the files. If I delete something it will delete without error, even on my computer. But then reappears as if nothing has been touched. I was able to back up the card being that everything is permanently fixed to it. I just can't add, delete, or format anything.
> 
> I thought the boot sector was damaged so I used TestDisc to try and rebuild it with no success. TestDisc gave me the same error that the chkdsk X: /R command gives me. "The /system.ext4.win entry contains a non valid link." and "The size of the /system.ext4.win entry is not valid." I don't mind loosing the data by formatting it. I just want to use my card again. Any help is much appreciated.

Click to collapse



same happened with me, i was taking a nandroid backup when twrp rebooted which left some kinda write protection in my microsd card due to which i am notable to format/delete or debug the microsd card via chkdsk command. When i use sdformatter to format it says sd card is write protected. When i run chkdsk it shows error in that exact twrp backup file which was created while twrp backup which was left unfinished so there no doubt about the origin of this problem. Any help regarding this would be appreciated


----------



## ozzyboy (Jun 19, 2017)

*SD card corrupted*

Hi, I'm Note 4 user today I've installed newest ROM of eRobot i've configured the phone settings and other stuff, and meantime the albums from gallery was disipeard ....then I checked in settings at storage I've got message with SD card corrupted(see picture below). I turned off the phone I pull out the sd card and used on other phone and on my pc and I realized that sd card it's fully functionally with all files on it. 
So what can be the problrm? I guess it's something related with this vs of rom... there is a way to solve this problem?  some commands from rom...
thx


----------



## lazarus917 (Jun 28, 2017)

*resolved?*



pooniaprashant said:


> same happened with me, i was taking a nandroid backup when twrp rebooted which left some kinda write protection in my microsd card due to which i am notable to format/delete or debug the microsd card via chkdsk command. When i use sdformatter to format it says sd card is write protected. When i run chkdsk it shows error in that exact twrp backup file which was created while twrp backup which was left unfinished so there no doubt about the origin of this problem. Any help regarding this would be appreciated

Click to collapse



did you guys find any solution? i m in your (hopefully ex) situation, with a sd card that i can t use anymore..  if you fixed it someway please tell me
everything i found so far didn t worked  as it didn t for you, sooo you re my last hope XD


----------



## pooniaprashant (Jun 28, 2017)

lazarus917 said:


> did you guys find any solution? i m in your (hopefully ex) situation, with a sd card that i can t use anymore..  if you fixed it someway please tell me
> everything i found so far didn t worked  as it didn t for you, sooo you re my last hope XD

Click to collapse



Lol, I tried everything, now last resort is claiming warranty, I have a strontium card which has a lifetime warranty, I'll send this one to them and they'll send me a new one, hopefully [emoji28] 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## keilita (Aug 15, 2017)

*Testdisk didn't work*

Hi. My computer is not detecting my micro sd card (inserted with an sd card adapter) and I downloaded the Testdisk program and it didn't detect my micro sd card. Althought my computer detects a flash drive that is also corrupted or damaged, the Testdisk program didn't want to recover my files. It said something like: Select another folder.

People all over the internet tries to help giving advices and recommendations about this subject and non of the softwares that are recommended in this situation work for me. The *cmd.exe, chkdsk* doesn't work because cannot detect my micro sd card; *Testdisk* didn't work because didn't detect my micro sd card either; I read about another software called like *EaseUS* and didn't detect my micro sd card; I saw a video in youtube that the man in the video recommends to buy 70% rubbing alcohol (something like that) and put in a soft cloth and rub it over the disk metal (you can see in the video: *SD Card,micro SD card Not detected .Quick tip* ) and althoght I tried that solution it only worked with sd card adapters that weren't working before. I rubbed my micro sd card several times with that kind of alcohol that I boutght after I watched the video and my computer still doesn't detect it. 

I WONDER WHAT IN THIS WORLD CAN HELP MY COMPUTER DETECT MY MICRO SD CARD (and even my flash drive. I kept it for 4 years and half just in case I can recover my old files from there, too but.... )
All that I would like to do is to whether recover my files from both disks or for my computer to detect them again. 
Thanks


----------



## shameer21 (Aug 31, 2017)

hi Guys,

I have this Strontium 64gb microsd card. For some reason im unable to write any file to the card. though i can read whats there in the card.
I tried the below methods, still my SD card is not fixed.. Pls check and lemme know if anything else has to be done.

All methods tried as administrator.
Method 1: 
Normal format method by clicking on the sd card - getting "Windows was unable to complete the format"

Method 2:
From disk management tried to assign some other letter for my drive..and tried formatting..so use..getting some error.
create partition primary also not working

Method 3: 
From diskpart.
list disk -> select disk 1 -> clean -> give Data error <cyclic redundancy check>"

Method 4:
From EaseUS partition manager: format - create partition primary - wipe data ---- Nothing is working.

Method 5:
chkdsk

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
The type of the file system is exFAT.
Volume Serial Number is 9C33-6BBD
Windows is verifying files and folders...
Volume label is STRONTIUM.
An error occurred while examining files and directories.
An error occurred while examining files and directories.
Corruption was found while examining files and directories.
File and folder verification is complete.
The volume has been successfully checked, but Windows was unable
to mark the volume as clean.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.

  62946304 KB total disk space.
  48463872 KB in 10566 files.
     43904 KB in 341 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
       256 KB in use by the system.
  14438272 KB available on disk.

    131072 bytes in each allocation unit.
    491768 total allocation units on disk.
    112799 allocation units available on disk.

Any of the above methods didnt work for me.. Guy please help to get my sd card working again.


----------



## noellenchris (Feb 11, 2008)

does anyone know how to undelete or repair an sd card?  It's happened a few times and I usually format and start over.  Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------



## pooniaprashant (Sep 12, 2017)

shameer21 said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have this Strontium 64gb microsd card. For some reason im unable to write any file to the card. though i can read whats there in the card.
> I tried the below methods, still my SD card is not fixed.. Pls check and lemme know if anything else has to be done.
> ...

Click to collapse



Strontium cards have a lifetime warranty, claim that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rao Aayush Yadav (Oct 6, 2017)

*SD Card Corrupted*

Sir,
My SD Card storage is 3.72GB When I was Making it bootable using diskpart
and started it formatting not quickly; it start formatting .
when it reached 55% suddenly computer power offed and when I start my PC and tried to open my sd card it didn't opened and showed a message to format it;
when I click on format dialog box appears showing message
"Windows is unable to complete format"
When I entered list disk command in diskpart my sd card didn't appear there 


Sir, I request you to solve my problem.


----------



## BedalJerr (Dec 21, 2017)

in DiskManagement detect my SD card RAW file system.. how to fix it?? help me ...


----------



## -Hope- (Dec 21, 2017)

shameer21 said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have this Strontium 64gb microsd card. For some reason im unable to write any file to the card. though i can read whats there in the card.
> I tried the below methods, still my SD card is not fixed.. Pls check and lemme know if anything else has to be done.
> ...

Click to collapse



use photorec to try to pull the data from the card although its dead and cant be fixed, seems to be critcally damaged.


----------



## Jimisballjohn (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello everyone, just wanted to share my experience with two 32gb Samsung evo cards, a plain and a Plus one. I used them as adoptable android storage and after some time (maybe after 2 years for the first one and a year for the other) they both became corrupted and write-protected. I didn't want to experiece the fuss of replacing the items, so I tried EVERY PROPOSED SOLUTION regarding corrputed SDs. So, I tried to format them with Windows Explorer, having inserted them one time in a Card Reader and another in my oldie Nokia N95. Nothing happened and I received the error that the cards were write-protected.

I tried the diskpart and Disk Utility methods; however, the results were the same as above.

Time for EaseUS, Partition Wizard, SD Formatter Tool and HPUSBTool. Unable to format as well.

Ultimum refugium was a VM running Debian OS and gparted utility. Even this application was unable to format these two stubborn cards.

In conclusion, I resolved my problem by replacing these two cards from the merchant I bought each one. It is obvious that some sort of physical damage is unfortunately occured by using the card as adoptable storage. From now on, I am certain that I will not use this type of partition ever again.


----------



## lintan1 (May 3, 2018)

I've been facing troublesome with my samsung evo+ 16 sd card. The problem is the file in the sd card is  not getting delete and i can't add any other file in it. Somebody please help me out.


----------



## alicejolly123 (Feb 4, 2019)

*Fix Corrupt Memory Card*

Well, I think I can help you out repair corrupted SD card. You can try these ways to repair corrupted memory card:

Connect Memory Card To Another Device
Change The Card Drive Letter Name
Repair Corrupt Memory Card Using CMD Command
Format Memory Card To Fix Corruption
Use SD Card Formatter Tool To Repair/Format Corrupt Card
Reinstall The Drivers To Make Corrupted SD Card Detected
Scan SD Card With Anti-Virus Software To Fix Corruption
Try these ways to fix corrupted memory card repair issue with an ease. Try the above solutions and fix your corrupted memory card issues with an ease. To know more, visit this:
rescuedigitalmedia.com/corrupt-memory-card-repair


----------



## McBharathi (Mar 23, 2019)

Sir i tried as you instructed but still i have crc problem. My sd card could not be formatted.
Sd card opens but wen i click any files tptal system has been hanged 
Pls help me to access my sd card


----------



## YamiYukiSenpai (May 6, 2019)

So my phone says my SD card (128GB Samsung EVO) is corrupted, but TWRP can still see it.  Whenever I format it using Android, the card is still corrupted.
WTF?!

Edit: this happened to both my Xperia Z5 Compact & Moto Z

Figured it out.  It was the Bash Magisk Module


----------



## lisa1010 (Aug 9, 2019)

*Repair corrupted SD card*

Hello friend,

Corruption of SD card is really an annoying issue. I was also facing this issue many times. In such circumstances, I am also looking for an effective solution to solve this corruption issue. That Time one of my close friend suggested to me, the below given solution which I am sharing with you. So, try out these solutions once.

Solution 1:. Use CMD to Fix the Damaged SD Card

•	Plug your SD card into your computer with a card reader.
•	Go to the start menu, type "cmd" in a search bar, hit enter and you will see "cmd.exe" in a list of programs.
•	Click "cmd.exe" and then you will get the following command window that will allow you to fix your corrupted SD card without formatting. 
•	Type in "chkdsk /X /f [sd card letter]:" or "chkdsk [sd card letter]: /f ".
After finishing all these steps, Windows will begin to check and fix the file system of the SD card.

Solution 2:- Scan and Repair the SD Card

Solution 3: Use SD card Recovery Tool

If the above solutions fail to work, then you can use SD card RecoveryTool. using this effective tool, you can easily repair corrupted SD card. This tool is mostly recommended by the professionals Is very helpful too. Hopefully your problem get solved soon.


----------



## chiragcpm (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi


----------



## MyMoneypit (Nov 22, 2019)

*How to fix a corrupted SD card*

So basically all these are for info on card. Not the card itself. Is there any hope for the card?


----------



## wian (May 30, 2020)

You may be able to fix a corrupted card using the latest version of the official formatting tool: https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter/

A full format takes a long time. You can first try the "Quick format" option. But if your card is screwed you probably need the thorough format:

Choose the card and select "Overwrite format" and tick box "CHS format size adjustment" then hit Format. 

ALL DATA ON THE CARD WILL BE LOST!


----------



## cikos (Jun 2, 2020)

*Step 1:* Connect the SD card to your PC

*Step 2:* Press Windows + E to open Windows Explorer.

*Step 3: *Right-click the SD card and open its Properties.
*
Step 4:* Click on the Tools tab.

*Step 5:* Click the Check button.
*Step 6*: Let the scan process completes. Close the scan window once it finishes.


----------



## endolith (Sep 8, 2020)

So my SD card was corrupted, 256 GB SanDisk "Ultra MicroSDXC 1 ⑩ A1", and was getting CRC errors.  I then put it in my Linux machine and ran badblocks destructive on it, one run of each of the 4 bit patterns (took 30 hours!), and it said 0 errors.  Does that mean it's ok to keep using?  The CRC errors were in the filesystem and not the hardware?


----------



## MaK452 (Dec 20, 2020)

any method found on tech websites does not work. I have tried every tool like cmd, diskpart, easeus, minitool partition wizard , any thing did not worked.
Dont know what tools service center persons have. They can fix the SD card if not, they replace it.
I have strontium 64GB micro SD card. It some how got corrupted. Some chinese and unknown character and symbol was shown when connected to PC, then I ran error check and repair the errors, every thing was cleaned. I can see the files of my SD Card, but, the card became read only. I can not write data on it. Even in PC when right clicking any files, no "delete" option is available.
after trying every possible methods and tool available on Internet, atlast I had to go Service center.
He took SD card, went inside and returned in couple of minutes. Now my sd card was repaired.
But, when I inserted micro SD card in my cellphone it is now detected as Samsung SD card.
I dont know what he did. Possibly he might have write some different firmware. (I have heard that sd cards too have some micro controller and its firmware to control the main storage unit. If that firmware somehow got.corrupted, then damaged sd card is shown, which can be repaired by reflashing firmware)


----------



## galaxys (Dec 20, 2020)

That service center does magic too bad he didn't share!


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 20, 2020)

Use a low level formatting tool to recover corrupted cards. All data will lost.








						Download HDD Low Level Format Tool  - MajorGeeks
					

HDD Low Level Format Tool is a freeware utility for low-level hard disk drive formatting. This small program will erase, Low-Level Format and re-certify a SATA, IDE or SCSI hard disk drive. Will work ...



					m.majorgeeks.com
				




Lexar had a great one so look through their downloads.  Not sure which one it's in.


----------



## Willjoe2442 (Jul 6, 2022)

Try Another USB Port or Change the Adapter or Card Reader.
Fix a Card by Trying CHKDSK Command to Check for Memory Card Errors.
Use SD Card Data Recovery Software to Recover Files.
Try to Use SD Card on Another Device/PC.
Assign a New Drive Letter.
Reinstall SD Card Drivers.
Fix SD Card Using Windows Repair Tool.

Regards,
Willjoe


----------



## sgtsteel7600 (Aug 14, 2022)

armadillo3 said:


> If you have problems with your memory card in 80% of all cases the controller of your card is damaged and no software or card reader can help. You must separate the memory chip and dump the raw data to recover your data, look here: CF xD SD memory card/stick photo recovery

Click to collapse



would u mind explaining to me how to go about this..im new and learning daily..however i have sd card that wont show  on anything  windows android  very tired off trying apps that dont work


----------

